

Ask HN: How to get hire by YCombinator startups? - haidrali

I want to work for ycombinator startups, i am a full stack developer with good theoretical concepts also had a year at a startup that got selected for blackbox connect. I have tried couple of time applying at YC startups but never got response.
Can anyone suggest me what the preferences of YC startups for their hirings ( candidate must have open source contributions, have +5 year experience .. etc )
I would really love work at such a GREAT environment like YC
Thanks
======
jtfairbank
Keep in mind that even if you work at a YC startup you won't have access to YC
directly- its not a coworking space or anything.

If you shoot me your email with your resume I'd be happy to review it. My
emails in the profile.

~~~
haidrali
i can't find your email in profile kindly update it thanks

------
zeeshanm
It could be that they may have not gotten you resume. Have you tried angel.co.
Lots of startups these days use them for filling their recruiting pipeline.

~~~
haidrali
I have heard of Angel.co but never submitted resume will do it now Thanks for
suggestion

